# Flash Audio Player (Pandora.com) and 5.1 Audio



## karmatic (Oct 1, 2006)

I love Pandora (pandora.com) and so it really annoys the hell out of me that I can't get it to play 5.1 audio correctly. Pandora plays audio with a Flash audio player. Currently, Pandora will only output correctly to _one_ of my speakers. I use the audio from my motherboard: MSI K9N Neo-F Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 550 MCP ATX AMD (link to NewEgg's listing) which supports up to 7.1 audio. I use RealTek HD for audio output. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

BTW - Somebody suggested adjusting my Environment settings to "General" instead of "none". This actually did cause Pandora.com to play using all 5 speakers but at the same time it created a terrible "echo" effect.


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

If you can go through your realtek 5.1 audio demos and all of your speakers will work ok then the problem is likely with the audio source not being true 5.1. Make sure both the control panel/sounds and your realtek audio configurator are both sync'ed to 5.1 audio as well.


----------

